# Prime Time



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

My wife and I have our hearts set on the Lacrosse 318 BH. Anyone else own a Primetime model that could me me any goods or bads. If you had to do it all over again kinda stuff. Thanks.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Hey DW, I got your PM. We really like ours. We have only spent one night in it so far. We are going next week to Fredericksburg for 4 nights so I am looking forward to breaking it in a little better. We have had ours since early June.

So far we have only had the minor issues that are normal with new trailers. Hopefully it will stay that way.

We decided on a Primetime because my wife liked the interior and I was satisfied with after the sale support reports around the web.

Go check out this forum http://www.forestriverforums.com/forums/f210/
the poster RvGuy is an upper level exec with Primetime and regularly visits the forums offering assistance.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I tried registering for the site but, it won't let me for some reason. Unless i'm a tard.


----------



## NewIbis (May 3, 2005)

I have owned this model going on our third summer. Love everything about it. Pm if you want to ask any specific questions.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

I know you are set on that make and model. But check out Keystone 311bhs and 316bhs. I think you might you might like it.


----------

